# Servomotor direkt am Netz anschließen



## blasterbock (21 März 2011)

Werte Kollegen,
ist es möglich einen 400 V Servomotor direkt ans 400 V Netz anzuschließen, so dass der Motor auch funktioniert ?

Ein Bekannter hat einen Servomotor geschenkt bekommen und möchte den als Holzspalter einsetzen.


----------



## SW-Mech (21 März 2011)

Hi

Ich hab das zwar selber nie probiert, aber ich meine zu glauben, dass dies nicht möglich ist.

Servomotoren sind idR Synchronmotoren, d.h. sie drehen immer synchron zum Drehfeld (im Gegensatz zu Asynchronmotoren).
Damit ein Synchronmotor mit Nenndrehzahl läuft, muss er hochgefahren werden. Dies macht man entweder mit einem Umrichter
(Servoregler, FU) oder man dreht den Rotor von aussen auf die Nenndrehzahl (z.B. mit einer Hilfsmaschine).

Ich denke also, wenn du den Servomotor direkt ans Netz hängst, wird dieser etwas vor sich hin brummen und etwas warm werden, sonst nichts.

Gruss SW-Mech


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2011)

wie der SW-Mech schon schreibt, sind Servos oft Synchronmotore, muss
aber nicht es gibt auch Asynchronservos. Ob dein Motor direkt ans Netz
gelegt werden kann, wird dir der Hersteller sagen können.
Warum muß es ein Servo sein, weil du ihn geschenkt bekommen hast?

Ein Servo spielt nur seine Vorteile aus wenn ein Abgestimmter Regler davor
sitzt, ohne kann es sogar sein das ein normaler Drehstromasynchronmotor
besser ist.


----------



## blasterbock (21 März 2011)

Der Servo ist ein Synchron-Servomotor, wenn ich den Daten vom Typenschild glauben darf.
Mein Bekannter hatte im Internet eine Selbstbauanleitung für einen Holzspalter gesehen und bekam dann Zugriff auf diesen Motor.
Da er keine Elektrofachkraft ist, war für ihn zunächst einmal die Motorfrage gelöst.
Der Motor hat 5 kW, eine Reglerlösung ist finanziell jenseits von Gut und Böse.

Die Funktion, die der Motor erbringen soll, ist einfach nur drehen mit einer beliebigen Drehzahl.

Ich weiß auch, dass der Motor überqualifiziert ist und mit einem Regler betrieben werden sollte.

Die Frage war nur, geht das oder geht das nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2011)

Synchron geht nicht!


----------



## Sockenralf (22 März 2011)

Hallo,

eine popelige ca. 5kW-Maschine sollte doch für wenige Euros bei Ebay zu haben sein, oder?


MfG


----------



## blasterbock (23 März 2011)

Wie das immer so ist - wenn man Geld ausgeben soll ist da immer eine gewisse Hemmschwelle.

Bekommt man aber was geschenkt, dann findet sich auch immer eine Anwendung.

Vielen Dank für Eure Mitarbeit.


----------



## bimbo (1 April 2011)

Tauschen!?
Hier im Forum?


----------

